
Color postcards of Istanbul, circa 1890 - enraged_camel
http://mashable.com/2016/08/20/istanbul-photochrom/#CinpjVvM78qK
======
enraged_camel
As someone born and raised in Turkey, and very familiar with Istanbul, these
were stunning, so I wanted to share them. It's kind of funny how color really
adds life to pictures.

If anyone has any other examples of photochromes from other places in the
past, it would be great to look at them!

~~~
agumonkey
Beautiful, thanks a lot. Time to search about photochromes ...

ps: not a lot of techniques came before
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Photographic_processe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Photographic_processes_dating_from_the_19th_century)

